# Kings Land 1 bedroom



## linsj (Apr 25, 2011)

I found pictures of the one-bedroom unit on the Hilton site. They show only a curtain between the bedroom and the tub, which is not what I expected. How private is the bathroom? 

I'm taking a friend who will sleep on the couch, and neither of us wants an open unit with no privacy.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 25, 2011)

From the master bedroom, the bathroom is in your face. They did think to design a separate area for the throne but they put in only a partial door. So..if you're not *desperately* in love with your vacation-mate, you're going to need to leave the bedroom while they do their daily ablutions.


----------



## linsj (Apr 25, 2011)

That sounds like idiotic designing! And they charge more points for it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 26, 2011)

It is a dumb design that's becoming very popular for some reason.  A little TMI no matter who you're with. 

The first year we had our two teenage boys with us and it took us 2 hours to get out of the house every morning. It was like playing chess. One person would make their move into the bathroom/bedroom, we'd all have to scadaddle to the living room. Then the next person, etc.  

 The boys were fine on the living room sofa...in fact it was better because no one could go skulking off to their room as teens are wont to do. But the next year we shelled out for a two bedroom because I wouldn't chance damaging their emerging pubescent psyches for want of a bathroom door. LOL

Oh. BTW, the shower has no door either.


----------



## workshy (May 25, 2011)

*1 bedroom*

Just came back from King's Land - 1 bedroom plus (or premier or something like that.) Bathroom has two doors (one connects to bedroom and one to common area.) Toilet has separate frosted full length glass door within the bathroom.


----------



## GregT (May 25, 2011)

Workshy,

What floor were you on?   End unit?

How many points did it cost to reserve?  I'm curious if it was a 1BR, 1BR+ or 1BR Premier -- I plan on booking 1BR's there in the future and will take any information you can share...

Thanks!


----------



## workshy (May 25, 2011)

We were in Bldg 3, ground floor, end unit (Unit 3108). Stayed there from May 18-22 (4 nights) for 3780 points. Unit is described as 1br plus. Don't know what the plus is, maybe location/ground floor?

The unit is right across the serenity pool which was a nice plus. There are also 2 bbq grills and outdoor eating space within that serenity pool area.


----------



## HatTrick (May 26, 2011)

1st floor = standard units, except ends which are plus units.

2nd floor = plus units, except ends which are premier units.

3rd floor = premier units.


----------



## elaine (May 26, 2011)

are then end units a different configuration? bigger lanai? or, are they a higher category only b/c there is no neighbor on 1 side?


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 26, 2011)

The buildings are 3 stories high, except on the end units. Some buildings are 2 stories for the end unit and others are 1 story on the ends.


----------



## GregT (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a property/unit category that I follow, and often check the availability 9 months out. I'm surprised how frequently the 1BR - 7200 point units are gone, and usually when it is available, its often the two double bed version for 7,200 points. I'm looking for King Beds, so apparently this will be tough to reserve at 9 months. 

Thx for the property info!

Best,

Greg


----------



## akyam (Jul 9, 2011)

We just got back from Kings Land.  We had a 1 bdrm + in bldg 4, 1st floor.  As noted by others the bathroom had 2 doors, into master and into common area.  Shower had no door and toilet had a frosted door.  

Other notes:  

construction (excavation/site prep) has started on the next phase across the street.  There was some noise in the bldg 4/5/6 area for most of the day on weekdays.  Nothing substantial but it may bother light & late sleepers.

the weekend of the 4th was quite crowded (as expected).  there was a note at the front desk to not sell any pool passes that weekend - i don't know if that is the norm during busy/holiday weekends or not, but apparently guests at kohala can purchase day pool passes for $15.

there are not really any food storage cabinets as they are all used for dishware, so the counter can get quite cluttered without rearranging things.

i found the concierges were not very helpful for the most part.  other guest shared the same sentiment.  luckily for us we were relying on them for very much.

all in all though a great vacation and resort.


----------



## linsj (Feb 17, 2012)

I was there for a week last month in a one-bedroom unit in building 10, ground floor, end unit. According to the front desk, that was a regular unit, not plus or premier. It had a wall and door between the bedroom and bathroom. I wonder if they changed the design in the later buildings.


----------

